# Salzkammergut-Trophy 220km-Strecke



## lanciatore (15. Mai 2003)

Grüezi,

wollte mal fragen, wer denn schon diesen abartigen Marathon mitgefahren ist.  Vor allem interessiert mich die Strecke (Untergrund, Anstiege) und die Orga.  (Verpflegung, Stimmung, u.s.w.). Beim Wetter kann man wohl von viiiiiiiiel Regen ausgehen, habe ich gehört.  

Vielen Dank für Eure Antwort(en).

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## phiro (15. Mai 2003)

also, bin letztes Jahr dabei gewesen, bin allerdings nur den EM-Marathon über 100km gefahren

also: die Organisation, die Verpflegung und die Stimmung sind eigentlich gut, kann man nicht großartig rummäkeln

das mit dem Regen war in 2001 so schlimm, letztes Jahr gings eigentlich (bis auf ein paar Tropfen), in der Nacht nach dem Rennen hatts allerdings richtig gekippt

so nun zur Strecke: es ist so, dass die 220km-Fahrer auch die komplette 100km-Strecke fahren, d.h. sie fahren 120km und biegen dann auf die normale 100km-Runde ein und fahren diese komplett
die Anstiege sind halt normal für die Alpen, lang aber nicht extrem steil, oftmals breite Forstwege mit Schotter

problematisch sehe ich vorallem 2 Stellen, wo selbst die 100km-Fahrer zu kämpfen haben
einmal der Salzberg, der müsste dann so ca. nach 160km kommen
der ist ziemlich steil und auch ordentlichn lang (6km, 450Hm), und am Ende hats dort ne richtige Kloppersteigung von 500m Länge und das mit locker bis zu 20-25% (Asphalt)
und dann ne elendig lange Tragepassage ca. nach 170km (2-3km lang, ein richtiger Wanderpfad!!, richtig beschissen)

ich will dir jetzt net Angst machen, aber ich find schon die 100er Runde heftig, wenn ich davor schon 120km in den Beinen hätte......ich glaub ich würde spätestens am Salzberg sterben  

aber sicher eine krasse Herausforderung, die letzten hab ich life gesehen beim Zieleinlauf nach 16h (ca. 22:30Uhr)...........krass oder 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (16. Mai 2003)

Oberkraß!! 
Vielen Dank für die Eindrücke, sehr beeindruckend.

Ein Kumpel von mir ist die 220km schon zweimal gefahren und wiegelt immer ab, wenn ich mit meinen Zweifeln komme.

Bin zwar schon 10 Std. nonstop gefahren, aber 12-14 Std.???

Egal, ich glaube ein Versuch kann nicht schaden, ich probier's.

Nochmal, muchas gracias für die Infos, mal von 'unabhängiger Seite'.

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Emil (16. Mai 2003)

ob Du viel oder wenig trainierst, das hat auf der langen Distanz nix zu sagen.

Letztes Jahr ist da einer mitgefahren, der mindestens 25 000 KM im Jahr fährt. Der hat es nicht gepackt. Ein anderer, der so das kaliber hat 2000 Km kam mit einer guten Zeit ins Ziel.

Na ja, der Salzberg nach 160 Km ist schon krass und total motivierend, wenn dann das Schild dort steht :noch 70 Km bis ins Ziel...

ALso für mich steht fest: Wer dort durchkommt, der muss schon ziemlich hart im nehmen sein-Hut ab....
Selbst letztes Jahr, wo dir Strecke entschärft wurde, kamen ja nur 50% der Fahrer ins Ziel, soviel ich weiss.


----------



## phiro (16. Mai 2003)

kein Problem (man schwelgt doch gerne in Erinnerungen, vorallem da es mein erster langer Kanten war)

wünsch dir viel Glück (und Spaß?!?), schaffst das schon

@Emil

klar kommts net unbedingt nur auf die Trainingskilometer an, ob mans packt oder net
aber ich denke schon ein paar tausend möchte man schon bis dahin haben, vorallem ne sehr gute Grundlagenausdauer, da es für die meisten eh nur aufs ankommen und net auf die Platzierung ankommt (weis ja net wies da bei dir aussieht lanciatore)

aber mit guter Motivation, ein "bissel" Training und ner Taktik wie man den inneren Schweinehund bekämpft klappt das schon

meinen Respekt hast du auf jedenfall wenn du es wirklich wagst


----------



## Plasmo (17. Mai 2003)

Sagt mal, kann es eigentlich schädlich sein, wenn ein gerade gewordener 18-jähriger an der Extremstrecke teilnimmt?

Würd nämlich gerne die 220 km fahren wollen (wütd mich schon reitzen) und das mir auch zutrauen.


Ciao.


----------



## Tüte (19. Mai 2003)

Ich bin auch noch stark am Überlegen, welche Strecke ich nehme. Die Veranstaltung ist aber auf jeden Fall Pflichtprogramm (schon alleine, weil's ein offizieller UCI-Marathon ist - Weltelite gucken). Nur: 220km am Stück ist schon mächtig gewaltig und dazu noch die Höhenmeter!!  Da ist ja schon die Hälfte auf die halbe Distanz enorm. Zur Zeit, denk' ich mal, würd' ich's nicht packen, aber kann ja noch werden. Die 100er Distanz muss aber mindestens sein, will ja MarathonMan werden ...

ach ja @Plasmo
Versuchs einfach! Schädlich ist das nimmer, nur brauchts halt ungeheuer viel mentale Kraft und Aufgeben is' immer Mist.


----------



## nurichdarf (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Emil _
> *ob Du viel oder wenig trainierst, das hat auf der langen Distanz nix zu sagen.
> 
> Letztes Jahr ist da einer mitgefahren, der mindestens 25 000 KM im Jahr fährt. Der hat es nicht gepackt. Ein anderer, der so das kaliber hat 2000 Km kam mit einer guten Zeit ins Ziel.
> ...



Na, Emil. Das erzählst du mir aber nicht, dass einer mit 2000 km in den Beinen, die 220 km Strecke  in einer "guten" Zeit gefahren ist.  

Wenn, dann ist er Läufer oder sonst ein Ausdauersportler.  

Aber das kennen wir ja, auf die Frage "Wieviel trainierst du denn so" kommt die Antwort "Ach, fast gar nicht"


----------



## Emil (20. Mai 2003)

Der mit den 2000 Km war der typische Familien-pappa. Ich war ja auch erst sehr stuzig, dann erzählte er mir, dass er früher vom Triathlon kam.

Wieso nicht 2000 KM. Lieber kurz und richtig trainieren als endlos und falsch.

Obs mit 18 schädlich ist ? Einfach ausprobieren, wenn es nicht mehr geht, hört man einfach auf.


----------



## phiro (20. Mai 2003)

@Emil

Triathlon, da haben wirs ja
wer mal lange Jahre sone Ausdauersportaert gemacht hat, der hat halt ne gute Voraussetzung

aber wenn du schreibst "Lieber kurz und richtig trainieren als endlos und falsch.", muss ich dir wiedersprechen, denn wer im Training immer nur kurz trainiert (2h und weniger), der kann dann nicht plötzlich im Rennen über 10h lang volle Pulle fahren


----------



## Plasmo (20. Mai 2003)

Genau!

Ich denke auch nich das dann so einer nur 10h brauch sondern auch 14h fährt und das is schon hart und wär da nur kurz und hart trainiert kommt da sicherlich nicht weit.

Es heißt ja auch "Um so kürzer das Rennen, um so härter soll man trainieren" und das gleiche gilt ja auch umgekehrt.


Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil (21. Mai 2003)

Mein ich ja auch. Mit lieber kurz und richtig meine ich ja, dass es eher Sinn macht kürzer zu trainieren und dann aber mit Plan und halbwegs strukturiert als jeden Tag 100 KM auf dem Rennrad die gleiche Strecke und gleiche Geschwindigkeit.

Der Salzkammergut-Familien-Papa hat mir das so ungefähr dann auch erzählt. Ca. 8 Wochen vor dem Rennen ist er eben Sonntags schon sehr früh aufgestanden, ist bis um 10 Uhr gefahren, hat dann mit der Familie gefrühstückt und ist dann weiter gefahren.

Ja, los erzählt mal: Wie weit sind denn jetzt Euere Vorbereitungen zum Rennen ? Wieviel KM ? usw... ? Ich fange einfach mal an:

Also bis jetzt dürfte ich so 5000 KM haben. Die Hälfte auf dem Moutainbike, die andere hälfte auf dem Rennrad.


----------



## Plasmo (21. Mai 2003)

Nunja, ich bereite mich nicht direkt drauf vor.
Fahre nur vorher nochma ein paar 200er Strecken...

Hab bis jetzt 10340 km seit 01.11. 2002 und ca. 8800 km seit 01.01. 2003 .

Ciao.


----------



## nurichdarf (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Emil _
> *Mein ich ja auch. Mit lieber kurz und richtig meine ich ja, dass es eher Sinn macht kürzer zu trainieren und dann aber mit Plan und halbwegs strukturiert als jeden Tag 100 KM auf dem Rennrad die gleiche Strecke und gleiche Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Der Salzkammergut-Familien-Papa hat mir das so ungefähr dann auch erzählt. Ca. 8 Wochen vor dem Rennen ist er eben Sonntags schon sehr früh aufgestanden, ist bis um 10 Uhr gefahren, hat dann mit der Familie gefrühstückt und ist dann weiter gefahren.
> ...



Aber ohne "Grundlage", und das sind halt die langweiligen Stunden auf dem Bike, kannst du nicht im oberen  Bereich spezifisch trainieren. 

60 % Grundlage, also diese endlos langen Einheiten,  30 % Intervall und Kraftausdauer, 5 % Wettkampf, 5 % aktive Erholung.

Zudem ist für Marathonfahrer einmal (oder öfter) Lauftraining empfehlenswert. (am besten bergauf)

Das Laufen ist der natürliche Feind der Bikespezifisch trainierten Muskeln.


----------



## Emil (21. Mai 2003)

@plasmo, puh, das ist ja ne Menge KM. Super !!

Alles MTB ? oder auch RR ?`Wieviel Stunden sind das denn dann so pro Woche ? Machst Du noch Ausgleichsport ?

@nurichdarf
WIeso meinst Du dass Laufen der Feind von der Bike-Spezifischen Muskulatur ist.

Als damals der Bölts in Hawai mitgemacht hat, hat er erzählt, dass er als Auslgeich gerne Bergläufe macht. Ich dachte dann, dass sich das vielleicht ergänzt....

Nun ja, ....


----------



## Plasmo (21. Mai 2003)

@Emil

Bin das fast alles mit'n RR gefahrn. Bin auch Straßenfahrer will mir aber mal die 220 km in Bad Goisern geben (war ja auch MTB'ler und war schon letztes Jahr in Bad Goisern).

Ich trainier so im Schnitt zur Zeit 15-20h (mal mehr, mal weniger).
Und Ausgleichsport habe ich eigentlich nur im Winter und in der kalten Jahreszeit gemacht. Jetzt konzentrie ich mich nur auf's Radfahren.


Ciao.


----------



## Emil (22. Mai 2003)

Hört sich ja echt ordentlich an.... 

Mit diesm Aufwand schaffst Du es wahrscheinlich auch regelmäßig so unter die ersten 10% zu kommen --oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (23. Mai 2003)

H A L L O  Leutz,

hab' mich hier ja wirklich schon lange nicht mehr blicken lassen  pardon!!

Da ich auch fast jedes WE bei'nem MBM mitmache und immer die 'lange' Fahre, denke ich, daß man den 220km-MBM irgendwie schaffen kann.
Wenn man im Renntempo die 120km schafft, dann muß man sich bei den 220km, denke ich (bin sowas mit dem MTB ja noch nie gefahren), nur zurückhalten und wirklich LOCKER fahren (120-140er Puls), dann bekommt man das auch irgendwie geregelt.

Wenn man natürlich, wie bei den 'kurzen' MBMs à la 120km/3500hm üblich und von mir auch immer so praktiziert, mit einem 180er Puls losballert wie ein Gestörter, ist man wohl nach spätestens 150km im Eimer.

Un Plasma, soviel KM als 18jähriger?? Das kommt mir schwer bekannt vor!!  War bei mir früher genauso, ich hatte am Jahresende immer weit über 15000 km bis knapp zur 20 Tsd.er-Marke bin ich einmal gekommen.
Die Platzierungen liegen bei Dir bestimmt so unter den ersten 5-20 bei den MBMs, gelle?

Ich sag' Dir nur eins, wenn Du das einige Jahre durchziehst, brauchst Du im Frühjahr ein Trainingslager und danach kannst Du fast die Beine hochlegen, da Du kaum noch trainieren brauchst - meine ERFAHRUNG!!

Also, versuch's - was heißt 'versuch's' - das schaffst Du garantiert!!

Grüezi Langstreckler  
lanciatore


----------



## Plasmo (23. Mai 2003)

Moin,

Also ich denk mal, wenn man mit einem 120-140er Puls die 220 km durchfahren würde wäre das eigentlich kein Ding. 
Aber das Problme ist ja eher das es am ende doch eher auf 160-170er Puls hinaus läuft. 

Man sollte halt am Anfang nicht die Berge mit 190er Puls hoch jagen (wie auch ich es auf 100-120er Strecken machen würde  ) sondern etwas zurück haltender fahren.



"Die Platzierungen liegen bei Dir bestimmt so unter den ersten 5-20 bei den MBMs, gelle?"

Naja kann ich halt nicht so sagen, da ich dieses Jahr kein MTBM gefahren bin (nur Straße).

Kann nur sagen das ich im vergangenen Jahr schonmal unter den ersten 10 auf 100er Strecken ankam.

Werd evtl. nochmal vor Bad Goisern testen wie's auf der Langdistanz der MA's aussieht.


Ciao.


----------



## Emil (23. Mai 2003)

Hui, dann zersägst Du ja auch alle -oder ?

Wieviel fährst Du denn jetzt ?

Wie bereitest Du Dich denn auf Goisern vor ?


----------



## Plasmo (23. Mai 2003)

Wird mich auch mal interressieren .

Und wie alt bist Du jetzt ?

Ich bin im vergangen Jahr am Anfang immer erst nur die Mitteldistanzen gefahren. Hab später dann mitbekommen das mir die längeren Distanzen besser liegen (liegt so in meiner Natur, is ja auch etwas ungewöhnlich in meinen Alter da viele Jugendliche eher Cross-Country fahren und sich die langen Rennen noch nicht so zutrauen - zumindest kenn ich nich so viele - Bin auch meist der einzigste Junior auf der langen Distanzen gewesen ) .
Kann mich auch mehr quälen, wenn's in die Länge geht.  Also is nich so mein Ding mich bis zum auskotzen zu quälen wie es ja beim Cross-Country oft der Fall ist (is nich so das ich das nicht könnte aber macht mir nich so den Spaß wie auf den langen Distanzen mich zu quälen  ).
Ich behaupte auch mal das ich eine recht gute Mentale Kraft habe. 

Ihr könntet auch mal eure kurze Leidensgeschichte erzählen!?


Ciao.


----------



## Emil (26. Mai 2003)

Also eigentlich komme ich vom Rudern. Damit habe ich aber aufgehört, weil es mir keinen Spaß gemacht hat. Irgendwie bin ich dann beim Biken gelandet. Ab und an fahre ich auch Rennrad.

Große, heroische Leistungen werde ich wohl nicht mehr vollbringen, da ich bald (in 2 Jahren) schon 30 werde. Na ja, mal sehen, wie es so läuft.....

Am meisten Angst habe ich im Salzkammergut eigentlich vor dem Regen. Vor 2 Jahren war es ja echt nicht auszuhalten....


----------



## Akumlehn (13. Juli 2003)

Nabend

und die Frage hinterher:

wer hats sich angetan?

und für die, die es getan haben:
Für wie wenig Geld hättet ihr euer Rad in der Tragepassage "verschenkt"?  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## phiro (14. Juli 2003)

na Andreas wieder heile zurück gekommen  

das mit der Tragepassage kann ich mir wirklich vorstellen, schon nach 50 oder 60km war die echt übel (bin letztes Jahr 100 gefahren), aber nach 170km  

aber trotzdem fetten Respekt zu deiner Platzierung und deiner Zeit  , das muss man erstmal schaffen

erzähl mal noch ein bissel was, Wetter war scheinbar ziemlich ok oder, da ja auf allen Strecken neue Rekorde aufgestellt wurden

gruß und bis bald (nicht erst CLZ nextes Jahr   )


----------



## Akumlehn (14. Juli 2003)

Tach

jau Wetter war okay, als ich ins Ziel gekommen bin hats 30 minuten später angefangen zu schütten ohne Ende. da konnteste keine 150m weit gucken... Respekt an alle, die da noch zu Ende gefahren sind. Die letzten waren um 22:19 oder sowas im Ziel als der Fasching schon seinen Pokal abgeholt hatte... Echt heftig. Da is der Notarztwagen schon immer hitnerhergefahren mit Fernlicht, damit die sich nich noch zerlegen 

Mir persönlich haben die ersten 120km deutlich besser gefallen als die letzten 100. Die ersten waren einfach geil, viele Trails, schön zu fahren, die zweite Runde dagegen VIEL ZU VIEL Straße und dann diese hammerstücken am Salzberg um die Runde doch noch schwer zu machen (war zumindest mein Eindruck). Da gibs sicherlich bessere Runden im Salzkammergut.

Tjo und verwundert hat mich dann doch, das nach 190km auf einmal wieder alles lief bei mir und mir auf einmal kein 100er Fahrer mehr Folgen konnte  war schon geil, denen im Flachen und am Berg wegzufahren. Vorher hattense mich alle locker überholt und dann hat man richtig gesehen wie die auf einmal alle erschrocken geguckt haben 

Naja ich leg mich mal wieder hin, das Schlafbedürfnis ist etwas höher seid Samstag abend 

Gruß
Andreas

@phiro: wo fährsten noch dies Jahr? vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich nochmal...


----------



## Plasmo (14. Juli 2003)

RESPEKT! 

Mit'n MTB auf Straße is immer nich so toll und sollte bei MTB-Marathon's eigentlich vermieden werden.
Oder man darf dann auf diesen Streckenabschnitten wie bei der Salzkammerguttrophy der Fall ist (sehr lang) das Rad wechseln und mit'n Rennrad weiter zu fahren .


Nadann, frohe Genessung 

Ciao.


----------



## phiro (14. Juli 2003)

@Akumlehn

mit den letzten Fahrern war das letztes Jahr auch so, wir waren im Festzelt und ham uns die Siegerehrungen angeschaut und die kamen im Dunkeln da rangerauscht (auch mit Ambulanz dahinter   )

das mit der zu vielen Straße fand ich auch doof, muss net so sein (kenn den ersten Streckenabschnitt leider net, bin ja nur 100 gefahren  )

Salzberg war krass oder, auf sowas steh ich  

erhol dich gut und schlaf schön  

P.S.: ich fahr noch EBM in Seiffen und MA in Erfurt, dass dürften die einzigen sein wo du villeicht noch dabei bist

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo, mich würde interessieren welche Vorbereitung bzw welchen Trainingsumfang Ihr für die 220er Strecke gemacht habt.

Danke
  Wolfgang


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Januar 2007)

Bin letztes jahr die 100er gefahren und bei km 70 etwas platt gegegangen. Ich dachte mir "was für ein Schwachsinn hier die 200er zu fahren".

Dieses Jahr möchte ich mir diesen Schwachsin antun


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Januar 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Bin letztes jahr die 100er gefahren und bei km 70 etwas platt gegegangen. Ich dachte mir "was für ein Schwachsinn hier die 200er zu fahren".
> 
> Dieses Jahr möchte ich mir diesen Schwachsin antun



dann sind wir schon 2

und rayc ??? wie siehts aus nr 3 ?

2006 war eigentlich ganz ok (die 100er...)




bis auf den zielsprint mit den tschechischen windschattenlutschern den ich mit 0,02sek gewonnen habe...
was mich aber dann doch auch etwas platt gemacht hat...




aber die (fast) originalstrecke soll was ganz besonderes sein und die wollte ich immer mal angehen,dann gabs aber immer nur die 100er 2x im angebot und das hatte ich vom kopf her nicht drauf...

joe


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Januar 2007)

weils auch extrem blöd ist das 2x zu fahren. Eine große Runde hat was.

"Pain has a name" !


----------



## Näthinator (10. Januar 2007)

Schade schade ich würde die gerne auch noch mal fahren. Bin bis dato nur 2 x die 100 KM gefeharen. SOll heissen nach der Änderrung der großen Schleife auf 2 kleinere Schleifen.  

Vom Anspruch her soll die große Schleife wie in 2007 einfacher sein als die letztjährigen ! Dennoch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das egal welche Strecke man nimmt man(n) ziemlich am Arsch ist bei der Zieleinkunft ;-)

Ich habe euch mal nen Rennbericht von 2004 beigefügt !

http://www.ostwest-express.de/images/stories/fahrberichte/2004/juli/salzkammergut.pdf
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Januar 2007)

220km wären schon auf dem Rennrad auf flacher Bügelbrettstrecker bei Windstille und Idealwetter eine große Herausforderung für mich


----------



## Näthinator (10. Januar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 220km wären schon auf dem Rennrad auf flacher Bügelbrettstrecker bei Windstille und Idealwetter eine große Herausforderung für mich



Faiererweise muss man dazu sagen das ich zur Vorbereitung nichtmehr als ca. 6000 Km gefahren bin und nicht annähernd 200 Km pro Einheit. Die größte Einheit war mal ca. 150 Km auf dem Rennrad.

Wenn man das Ding langsam angeht und im Zeitfenster bleiben kann ist das zu schaffen, dauert halt nur lange  

Gruß


----------



## Akumlehn (11. Januar 2007)

Hoi,

Vorbereitung 2003 war (wenn ich mich recht erinnere):
Trainingsbeginn Anfang März, Umfang irgendwo zwischen 6000 und 7000km.
Vorweg diverse Rennen (ca 6 Stück) mit langer Runde und hartes Training.
200km bin ich im Training nie gefahren, aber es gab schon mal einen Block mit 600km in 4 Tagen und 10000Hm.

Form hat insgesamt wohl nur gepasst, weil ich die Jahre davor viel gemacht hatte. Nach der Trophy war sie dann auch fix im Eimer 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Januar 2007)

Meine größten Einheiten seit 2000:
3mal ein Alpenmarathon mit 80km/3800hm, 2-3 Trainingsfahrten Rennrad 130km und 2-3 mal Training MTB 110km in heimischen Waldgefilden...
Hat für normale 60-70km deutsche Mittelgebirgsmarathons gereicht für Plätze unter den ersten 15% der Finisher.
Bei mehr als 3-4 Stunden Rennenfahren geht mir schlagartig die Puste aus, es sei denn ich fahre sehr ökonomisch und pluskontrolliert, aber dann ist nach 5-6 Stunden absolut Schicht im Schacht. Definitiv.

Wie schafft man da nur 220km und 7000hm?? Boah ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berg-tom (14. Januar 2007)

Ich bin jetzt schon dreimal die 100er Runde gefahren.

Dieses Jahr will ich mir auch mal diesen 220er Schwachsinn  antun,aber auch nur weil es endlich wieder eine einzelne Runde ist.


----------



## Scottracer (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute.Also 2007 ist die 220km  nur eine Runde ,dabei haben sie die Tragepassagen wohl rausgenommen.Und wie bitte soll man einen Marathon mit einen puls von 120-140 fahren.das geht nicht.Die Anstiege sind schon ziemlich heftig, ich verweise auf knapp 7000hm .Also da ist der optimale puls schon bei 155-165(trainierter Fahrer).und mit 2000km Fahrleistung schaft das kein F.Pappa. weil mann ja irgendwannmal im Ziel sein muß.


----------



## Näthinator (15. Januar 2007)

Naja also zu Beginn des Rennens dürfte der Puls schon ein wenig höher sein, aber nach 160 Kilmeter hatte ich einen Durchschnittpuls von 130 ! Mehr ging nicht. Die Anstiege sind schon hart aber alle recht gut fahrbar, bis auf den Salzberg. Thja ich werde leider erst 2008 wieder dabei sein. Wünsche Euch allen viel Glück und eine gute und vor allem Unfallfreie Vorbereitung !

Daniel


----------



## kupfermark (17. Januar 2007)

Ich bin die 100er auch schon zweimal gefahren, und werd diesmal die 220 in Angriff nehmen. Über Trainingsvorbereitung, etc mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken, ich nutz einfach meine Freizeit zum biken und nehm die paar Rennen bis dahin noch mit. Das muss reichen.  

Bis jetzt hätten wir also

bikehumanumest
tretschwein
berg-tom
junkyjerk
ich

Wer kommt sonst noch mit? rayc? Zumindest sein Trainingsumfang deutet darauf hin..


----------



## umtreiber (17. Januar 2007)

ich vielleicht auch. je nach form.....


----------



## mountainbike (26. Januar 2007)

hi jungs!

bin ich dieses jahr der einzige der die 100er strecke fährt?

bin zwar schon viele marathons gefahren, aber in bad goisern bin ich zum ersten mal.

gibts irgenwelche tipps und infos, welche ich wissen sollte?

wäre sehr dankbar! 

grüsse aus franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (26. Januar 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ...


 
antwort auf deine signatur:
http://www.der-berg-ruft.de/
am 24.5.2007 fängt der berg an.


----------



## mountainbike (26. Januar 2007)

hi tom - danke für den hinweis!

aber da bin ich jedes jahr! ist ja von schweinfurt keine weltreise! aber immer eine reise wert!

kommst du auch?


----------



## therealracebike (26. Januar 2007)

Freu mich schon auf mein Heimrennen, welche Strecke ich heuer wählen werde steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## sipemue (5. März 2007)

Sodele, habe mich gerade für die Kurzstrecke über 220 km Strecke angemeldet.

Kann mir jmd. eine Einschätzung geben, ob die 2007er Strecke im Schnitt besser mit dem Hardtail oder dem Fully unter die Stollen zu nehmen ist?

Merci!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. März 2007)

also ich nehm auf jeden fall das fully, bei der strecke kann man sich vorzeitige ermüdung nicht erlauben denke ich... mir geht ja schon ein wenig der stift, wenn ich an die belastung denke... wird halt ne extremerfahrung


----------



## biking_willi (7. März 2007)

Servus!
Hab da eine Frage,und zwar fahre ich die 100 km Strecke und bin am überlegen ob ich mit Trinkrucksack oder mit Flasche fahren soll.
Bin zwar schon einige Marathon gefahren(bis 2700 Hm) aber noch nie einen mit über 3000 Hm.Stimmt es das alle 15-20 km eine Verpfegungsstation ist?
Danke im Vorraus und eine unfallfreie Saison!!


----------



## umtreiber (8. März 2007)

biking_willi schrieb:


> ...
> Trinkrucksack oder mit Flasche fahren...



ich fahr immer mit flasche (bzw 2). sind praktischer, billiger und leichter.
unabhängig von streckenlänge oder höhenmeter. auch im training und tour.
Trinkrucksäcke sind g*y


----------



## junkyjerk (8. März 2007)

also bei der skg kannste getrost mit flasche fahren, da sind genug verpflegungsstellen


----------



## biking_willi (8. März 2007)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------

